# Grow Docs Bubbledust



## Motor City Madman (Jun 1, 2009)

So I took ozzydudes advise and bent my mother over the best I could (her stem is the diameter of a fat highlighter) after taking a bunch of clones. She was 5 months old when I switch the lights. She is at day 30 of flower. I'm happy with the growth so far. I am however concerned With the trich development, They started showing up about a week ago and I decided to check them with my scope and they are already 15% amber  . Grow Doc says its a 65 day harvest, at the rate the trichs turning by day 65 I will be in the total couch lock zone. I cant take pics of the trichs, sorry. Does anyone have any experence with tichs turning so fast? A week old and amber just isn't right 
:holysheep:  
MCM


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 2, 2009)

That looks righteus! I want some good buds like that.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks man she swells more every day and I got 35 more days to go.


----------



## seadog97 (Jun 10, 2009)

Great looking buds. Never heard of Bubbledust before.


----------



## SoFlnightlight (Jun 10, 2009)

Looking good motor. I've never heard of bubble dust either. Is it a strain u created?? 35 days left? Looks like u got about 20 by the sounds of the color trichs u got. Nice looking plant and u will get more grade A bud by bending over. Good choice.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice looking buds. By the looks of the pistils, they aren't ready. As far as the amber trichs go, have you misted the buds with anything? Maybe you are looking at some older pre-flower trichs? It seems odd to have amber trichs this early. Can you get a close-up pic?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 10, 2009)

looks real good man


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks to all. Bubbledust is a strain created by GrowDoc. I bought the seeds from seed boutique. I must have got the last package because it is no longer on their website. I was surfing IC Mag and found a thread on it The buds were big and beautiful and it sounded kind of different so I though what do I have to loose? I am looking at the trichs on the leaves They are all new Its like some of them are coming red. This is a med strain and it is supposed to kick your butt. GrowDoc says 65 day I will keep updating as we grow.

Thank You
MCM


----------



## Dank bud (Jun 21, 2009)

looks like your going to be getting quite a nice harvest off those branches. Red trichs,..man those are gonna be sum dank-*** buds.
ill be watching..pce


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jul 22, 2009)

Well all said and done I got 2 oz dried off her. Here are some pics.:48:


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice little haul there. How potent is the bud?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jul 23, 2009)

Sherwood it is a very narcotic strain. If you have a hard time sleeping this is for you. At harvest 54 days was 40 percent red trichs And doc says 65 day harvest. Can you say coma?


----------

